# Rescue cat, unsure on breed!



## Megan Carpenter (Apr 15, 2020)

Anyone have an idea on the breed of my little girl. I’ve only had her a few days. She’s 7 months and heavily pregnant bless her. She turned up on my door and is staying! So affectionate. After some research is looks like she has some Bombay? She has the characteristics and traits. Very long body, black, even her paw pads and striking green eyes. Obviously no clue who she mated with. Curious to know the colours of her kittens! Any ideas?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

She's a moggy, most cats are not a particular breed or mix of breeds.

Colours & pattern of kittens depend on who she mated and what both parents carry.


----------



## Megan Carpenter (Apr 15, 2020)

Will be a surprise then! Thank you


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Megan Carpenter said:


> Will be a surprise then! Thank you


Domestic Shorthair and a very pretty one at that


----------



## Megan Carpenter (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you @Silverdoof she is a pretty girl!


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Megan Carpenter said:


> Thank you @Silverdoof she is a pretty girl!


When are her babies due?


----------



## Megan Carpenter (Apr 15, 2020)

She had them early hours Sunday! 5 healthy kittens


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Megan Carpenter said:


> She had them early hours Sunday! 5 healthy kittens


Fabulous news. So pleased all ok - look forward to photos


----------



## Megan Carpenter (Apr 15, 2020)

Here they are


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Megan Carpenter said:


> Here they are


Oh my gosh they are just so precious. What beautiful baby kittens.

how is mum doing?


----------



## Megan Carpenter (Apr 15, 2020)

She’s doing very well! They are 5 days old now and feeding like champs. All gaining 10-15g a day!


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Fabulous news x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Megan Carpenter 
Lovely you were able to help them & the Mum  Very sweet looking


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What a beautiful family. Mother is very pretty.:Cat


----------



## Megan Carpenter (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you everyone! She’s a lovely girl, very affectionate. Starting to see a more kitten side of her which is lovely


----------



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

what a lovely girl


----------

